# Framus acoustic problem



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

delete some more


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Sounds like it needs a neck reset. A big job. Plus there will likely be other work to be done on such an old guitar (probably bridge regluing, fret leveliing/refretting, etc.)


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Is there a truss rod? If so, you might try unstringing it and giving the truss rod a half turn a week until it straightens....a reset won't help much if the neck is really bowed as bad as it sounds. Another trick would be to clamp the neck to a straight piece and leave it sit for several weeks and see if that helps. Wood doesn't mind bending too much as long as it's not too dry.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

A buddy at work gave me a Texan 12 string with the same problem 
(string height 3/4 in at 14 fret). A full turn (in increments)on the truss
nut straightened the neck and brought it to 1/2 in. My other problem 
was the belly bow. I took off the top and planed the sides down then 
re-glued it. I didn't take pic's (I always neglect doing this, I tend to 
jump in and do what's needed..doh!) but I found the top to be a pretty 
thin and laminated. The kerrfing(sp?) and braces were minimal as well. 
Sometime in it's life, a piece of wood was nailed in connecting the neck-heel 
block to the tail block. It's somewhat ugly, but it's playable. I may just 
take the neck (bolt on in this case) and use it on an old ("71ish) Epi 12
string body I have (neck is garbage, no fretboard) and see how that 
works. None of this may help you. I just wanted to share my framus 
story. Here's a couple of sites regarding Framus you may like to peek
at. jedistar.com and framus-vintage. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

What alain said make the most sense...Trying to adjust high action using a truss can cause some unwanted problems....Truss rods adjust relief


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

does the neck have a gradual, arcing kind of warp to it, like an archers bow?
or does it have a dramatic upwards hook, starting at the closest fret to the body joint (12th or 14th)?
if its the first, ive had luck steaming and clamping to get it straight. then theres compression fretting lol. 
if its the second, it needs a reset.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

re-set on a Framus is not much at all, the neck is set with screws so to re-do the neck requires very little work for a tech or luthier unless the neck has a twist in it.Ship and its got an adjustable bridge also so that should give you even more play room.


----------

